# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Grand designs NZ

## Tonzz

Being an old ex Kiwi thought Id watch this a couple of weeks ago, 
Its different from the sour dough pommie show thats for sure, get p***ed off with their negative depressing comments but they have to dress it out somehow. 
But the NZ?Aussie humour p-lays out real good.  ABC sunday nights 7.45pm.

----------


## OBBob

I've watched a few now and they're ok. They're certainly in some nice spots!

----------


## toooldforthis

yeah, you're right. 
the sense of humour is good for it - well, in the 1st one; didn't really notice it in the 2nd - was it too subtle for me?  :Cool:

----------


## Tonzz

What do you mean, seen a few now?  Is SA that far bloody backward we are well behind you? 
Ive only seen the first two ? ...the farmer down south, (happen to be related to the dic, so nice to see his fat gob again) and the earthship in Bay of Islands.  
North Islanders are a different lot, but the 1st episode was just pure local humour

----------


## METRIX

This one is interesting.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHvax9uzbxM

----------


## Marc

If I don't hear another building show mentioning wanting to finish before christmas it will not be too soon. Can anyone please ask the builder to finish AFTER Christmas !! 
Yes after, January February what's wrong with those months?

----------


## pharmaboy2

They are starting months Marc, you imbecile .   :Biggrin:  
i loved the laconic nature of the farmer in the first episode, and looking forward to buildings been built as designed rather than the English one where buildings are built to placate the locals and the 19th century platitudes 
(thats a joke Marc)

----------


## intertd6

> Being an old ex Kiwi thought Id watch this a couple of weeks ago, 
> Its different from the sour dough pommie show thats for sure, get p***ed off with their negative depressing comments but they have to dress it out somehow. 
> But the NZ?Aussie humour p-lays out real good.  ABC sunday nights 7.45pm.

   Somehow it's just not the same as the original uk show with Kevin, a bit like the original top gear & then the not as good attempt at replicating the original which doesn't quite have the same appeal, in the NZ show, the Earth house had me baffled though on the cost to build the thing, 300k + with volunteer workers who paid for the privilege?? What tha!
as a builder I get the uk Kevin's initial cynicism the huge undertaking of the builds & usually at great cost, struggles & soul destroying situations they land themselves in, they mostly complete the projects, anything to do with building is ok with me where ever it is.
inter

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We've enjoyed the NZ version thus far. It does have the same eye to entertainment as the UK version (as in it knows it's full of poo) but with a different lilt. The 'Art of the Architect' that Metrix linked to is an acquired taste. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## phild01

Damn, I had set the PVR up to record it and then afterwards it broke, then I forgot about it... :Frown:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmm might have to check it out.....     
I like Kevin McLeod and his way of always putting a cheeky downer on everything without really being negative. 
More realisitc maybe....and sometimes snapping the people out of their "we're doing ok" frame of mind when they're living in a caravan on site for 3 years and have sold everything except the kids to build their dream house made of hemp and glass on top of a mountain somewhere.   :Rolleyes:

----------


## joynz

> Damn, I had set the PVR up to record it and then afterwards it broke, then I forgot about it...

  Get it free on ABC iView!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Get it free on ABC iView!

  choice!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## pharmaboy2

> This one is interesting.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHvax9uzbxM

  oh my word, I don't think I could live in that.    That was an architect who could be described as somewhat narcissistic.

----------


## phild01

> Get it free on ABC iView!

  Not enough data.

----------


## Tonzz

> This one is interesting.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHvax9uzbxM

  Interesting !!
Myself and the beloved want a home that we can love in, not a display house that says LOOK AT ME, look what $$$$ I can spend. But each to their own I guess.

----------


## METRIX

> Interesting !!
> Myself and the beloved want a home that we can love in, not a display house.

  No need for a home if all you want to do is make Love, you could do that anywhere  :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

> No need for a home if all you want to do is make Love, you could do that anywhere

  was out bushwalking this morning and stumbled on the remains of a smouldering camp fire and the smouldering remains of a used rubber.
ain't Aussie wildlife something?

----------


## paddyjoy

> This one is interesting.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHvax9uzbxM

  Thanks for the link that show was ipic. I actually thought it was a comedy until they started building, those 1m diameter piles were crazy!

----------


## Tonzz

> No need for a home if all you want to do is make Love, you could do that anywhere

  
opps   :Biggrin:  :Rolleyes:   very tired and not watching what I'am typing.....ha ha used to do it anywhere, now at this age its can we do it.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Tonight's was gold  - less humour, but spectacular house. 
loved ipic paddy - laughed my buns off

----------


## intertd6

I was amazed, 900k NZ$ For tonight instalment that's around 6k/m2, whoa giddy up 
inter

----------


## paddyjoy

Can you watch it online anywhere?

----------


## pharmaboy2

> I was amazed, 900k NZ$ For tonight instalment that's around 6k/m2, whoa giddy up 
> inter

  At least you can see it in this one.  I think that kitchen would have gone well past $100k au, and everything is of a similar standard (except the obtuse line on the ceiling toward the entrance - not dead straight) 
episode will be on iview sometime today

----------


## toooldforthis

> At least you can see it in this one.  I think that kitchen would have gone well past $100k au, and everything is of a similar standard (except the obtuse line on the ceiling toward the entrance - not dead straight) 
> ...

  yeah, these shows don't show/gloss over the mistakes, unless they get fixed, tho you can see em in the background. 
tho I appreciated the owner had the courage of his convictions, the real owner, the bank, would be sweating.

----------


## METRIX

What is the latest season and episode for NZ

----------


## FrodoOne

There are quite a few things that annoy me with "Grand Designs" (and similar programs) in that they do not indicate how certain "difficulties" were overcome. 
The latest New Zealand (third?) program on the ABC had a small steel framed house built 90 km (?) north of Auckland (for over NZD$1,000,000) with no indication of any connection to the "grid", no indication of a "tank" water supply, no indication of a reticulated water supply and with but a  passing "glance" of what was (presumably) a "septic tank" installation. (Also, there was no garage or garden/landscaping - just a "blue-stone" driveway.)  
Even more annoying was a recent re-visitation in the British series to a house on the Thames, which was designed to "float" when a flood came upon it.  There was no indication as to how the problem of connecting the required flexible plumbing and, most importantly, Sewerage/Drainage had been resolved. 
This problem "must' have been resolved - or the building would have been uninhabitable BUT, how was it done?. 
While incoming "mains" water supply could be obtained using flexible hose connections, I can think of Sewerage/Drainage solutions involving only upper floor possibilities, with vertical outlet pipes fitting within each other. However, I wonder about the sealing of the interconnections when the "building" is rising and falling during floods. 
While the floating of the house concerned in a "wet dock" was the principle "event" of the program, the solution of this important drainage problem was *not* addressed.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> There are quite a few things that annoy me.

  I hadn't noticed   :Whatonearth:

----------


## intertd6

> At least you can see it in this one.  I think that kitchen would have gone well past $100k au, and everything is of a similar standard (except the obtuse line on the ceiling toward the entrance - not dead straight) 
> episode will be on iview sometime today

  i couldn't see it, but if you factor in say a full time site manager, the architect & engineers fees that would knock around 300k off the project cost, the kitchen front face facade & top were actually simple geometric shapes which any decent sheet metal workshop could produce, the essential service details were more than likely edited out, the U.K. version usually pays good attention to those aspects as they're into the green low carbon sustainable ethos.
the Thames floating house would have a septic tank pump out system in the bowels of the beast , then all the other services would have had flexible supply lines just like the flexible sewer rising main.
inter

----------


## travelislife

> i couldn't see it, but if you factor in say a full time site manager, the architect & engineers fees that would knock around 300k off the project cost, the kitchen front face facade & top were actually simple geometric shapes which any decent sheet metal workshop could produce, the essential service details were more than likely edited out, the U.K. version usually pays good attention to those aspects as they're into the green low carbon sustainable ethos.
> the Thames floating house would have a septic tank pump out system in the bowels of the beast , then all the other services would have had flexible supply lines just like the flexible sewer rising main.
> inter

  He imported the entire stainless steel cladding from the US, that would have cost a bomb. Could have just used Klip Lok by the look of it. Also am pretty sure the cost inlcuded all his very high end fixtures, furniture, etc. The fireplace alone which he said he was unlikely to use is $25k!

----------


## OBBob

> He imported the entire stainless steel cladding from the US, that would have cost a bomb. Could have just used Klip Lok by the look of it. Also am pretty sure the cost inlcuded all his very high end 
> fixtures, furniture, etc. The fireplace alone which he said he was unlikely to use is $25k!

  Very small house too ...

----------


## phild01

> He imported the entire stainless steel cladding from the US,

  I thought they said it was copper backed, have to watch again!

----------


## OBBob

> I thought they said it was copper backed, have to watch again!

  It was ordered as stainless and then modified to copper backed stainless after some supply issues.

----------


## woodbe

Don't mind the NZ version, but I do miss the specifics that they seem to gloss over in NZ. The farmer's place in the south island, didn't show how it was heated in that iceberg area.  :Smilie:  
Kevin does mostly show interest in the energy requirements and insulation of each GD, which would be of interest to many viewers.

----------


## pharmaboy2

Kevin is a boring fart that likes Victorian style and heritage streetscapes AND he is a greenie.  the UK is a nightmare for getting something modern built - almost as bad as inner city Australia.  NZ is far better in that regard, and the shows presenter probably reflects that (Egyptian monstrosity not withstanding)   :Wink:

----------


## Micky013

Love kevin and the original GD series - anything else doesnt cut it. At least the pommy version showed methods of construction. The last two NZ episodes didnt actually show any building processes - they just talked s@&t

----------


## woodbe

So the only people interested in having an efficient house are greenies, the rest love to spew energy all over the place? 
Showing no interest in household energy efficiency is only available to the horrendously wealthy or the ignorant. If you are building a new house, are you happy that it costs the same or more to run than the old one? 
Look at the rising energy costs over time and the answer is staring you in the face. 
As for UK GD and Kevin, I think you might have missed quite a few episodes that show a non-victorian style or non-heritage buildings inserted into heritage streetscapes. Some like to fit-in, others like to do their own thing.

----------


## woodbe

> Love kevin and the original GD series - anything else doesnt cut it. At least the pommy version showed methods of construction. The last two NZ episodes didnt actually show any building processes - they just talked s@&t

  +1

----------


## pharmaboy2

> So the only people interested in having an efficient house are greenies, the rest love to spew energy all over the place? 
> Showing no interest in household energy efficiency is only available to the horrendously wealthy or the ignorant. If you are building a new house, are you happy that it costs the same or more to run than the old one? 
> Look at the rising energy costs over time and the answer is staring you in the face. 
> As for UK GD and Kevin, I think you might have missed quite a few episodes that show a non-victorian style or non-heritage buildings inserted into heritage streetscapes. Some like to fit-in, others like to do their own thing.

  
Woah there. 
showing a balanced interest is probably what is appropriate  The show isn't really about architecture, or even "grand designs" eg boathouse, Cornwall cottage (that might be the name of the episode), cave house. Did I say or even intimate that I have no interest in energy efficiency ? that's a strawman argument. 
of course there are non heritage buildings in normal environments - surely you listen to the show and note how many times council has driven major compromises for heritage or local aesthetics?  Comments from Kevin in a dour tone of "I do wonder how the locals are going to react to this <insert derogatory description here>" 
as an architect he makes a great TV presenter, and the show is an interesting one, I'm simply defending the NZ version as having a different slant, so far more towards actual architecture rather than people's "build" experiences. 
btw, most of the projects on GD are north of a million pounds, frankly, people sinking a couple of million into an abode aren't really sweating over a $1000 electricity bill once a quarter - they may have other motivations, but spending $200k on triple glazed Windows ain't never going to pay itself back in energy savings

----------


## OBBob

It's certainly better than some other things that have been imported ... such as Top Gear Australia.  :Doh:

----------


## phild01

> It's certainly better than some other things that have been imported ... such as Top Gear Australia.

  That was a shocker :No:

----------


## woodbe

> Woah there. 
> showing a balanced interest is probably what is appropriate  The show isn't really about architecture, or even "grand designs" eg boathouse, Cornwall cottage (that might be the name of the episode), cave house. Did I say or even intimate that I have no interest in energy efficiency ? that's a strawman argument.

  Well, greenies are definitely interested in energy efficiency and sustainability.  It's a fair call that if you dislike greenies, then you probably dislike their interests. 
Hmm. The show isn't about architecture? Who's playing the strawman now?   

> of course there are non heritage buildings in normal environments - surely you listen to the show and note how many times council has driven major compromises for heritage or local aesthetics?  Comments from Kevin in a dour tone of "I do wonder how the locals are going to react to this <insert derogatory description here>"

  Perhaps it would be wise to review Kevin's list of episodes and decide is your opinion is correct. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...signs_episodes 
Of course there can be difficult problems with building, and some are related to the problem you are trying to make a major for the program. It happens, but it isn't major. There is an occasional issue, and some of them are not about doing something completely different. Sometimes its just opening a hole in the wall to put in an opening or access option.   

> as an architect he makes a great TV presenter, and the show is an interesting one, I'm simply defending the NZ version as having a different slant, so far more towards actual architecture rather than people's "build" experiences. 
> btw, most of the projects on GD are north of a million pounds, frankly, people sinking a couple of million into an abode aren't really sweating over a $1000 electricity bill once a quarter - they may have other motivations, but spending $200k on triple glazed Windows ain't never going to pay itself back in energy savings

  Sure, some (not most) are over a million pounds. See the link previously. The issue with energy cost is that it will only go up and up, so the focus is on making the place efficient even if you think the owners don't care. Clearly they do, or they wouldn't bother at all. The other side of the coin is that if you improve the efficiency the place will be more comfortable. That's not about money, it's about comfort, and it runs hand in hand with efficiency.

----------


## phild01

> Well, greenies are definitely interested in energy efficiency and sustainability.  It's a fair call that if you dislike greenies, then you probably dislike their interests.

   Couldn't disagree more with that comment, most people would have this interest and want to achieve it at a practical level.  It is not the exclusive interest of greenies!

----------


## woodbe

> Couldn't disagree more with that comment, most people would have this interest and want to achieve it at a practical level.  It is not the exclusive interest of greenies!

  Fair call. Greenies have raised the interest though. So people who don't want to be called greenies still like their ideas. Ok, I can live with that.  :Smilie:  
Getting back to the discussion, Kevin isn't a greenie but he also clearly likes their ideas. If Pharmaboy2 is happy to call Kevin a greenie, all of us with 'that interest' must be greenies in his eyes too then. Didn't think I was a greenie lol.   :Biggrin:  <- GREENIE

----------


## phild01

> Fair call. Greenies have raised the interest though.

  Rubbish, always had the interest without greenie help!

----------


## OBBob

> Rubbish, always had the interest without greenie help!

  Hippy!    :Tongue:

----------


## phild01

Just commonsense :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## woodbe

> Rubbish, always had the interest without greenie help!

  
For everyone, not just you. I'm sure greenies have raised interest in the whole community and that would effect those who even don't know a greenie.

----------


## phild01

> For everyone, not just you. I'm sure greenies have raised interest in the whole community and that would effect those who even don't know a greenie.

   Let's agree to disagree.

----------


## Marc

> Rubbish, always had the interest without greenie help!

  Greenies are watermelons with no interest in the environment. They are anarchist and lack the most basic practical idea. Something for nothing it their only motto and don't care who pays.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Just commonsense

  Only if you have it in the first place. Many people don't in my experience. Certainly with respect to how their house works. 
The various versions of GD are all about people, the presenter and architecture and how they interact in the name of entertainment...nothing more significant than that. Certainly not worth arguing about. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Greenies are watermelons with no interest in the environment. They are anarchist and lack the most basic practical idea. Something for nothing it their only motto and don't care who pays.

  Greenies (like most people...and even you, Marc) are rarely that simple or simplistic. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## pharmaboy2

> The various versions of GD are all about people, the presenter and architecture and how they interact in the name of entertainment...nothing more significant than that. Certainly not worth arguing about. 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

  about sums it up.   architecture is seen as a pretty esoteric profession by most - if people are going to watch it, then it has to entertain first- I still feel that Kevin portrays as on the side of the populace and not on the side of the architecture ; untill the end of the show (the drama, the suspense, then oh it's all turned out good, thank dog for that)   :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Mmmm greens

----------


## intertd6

I liked last nights instalment, what a craftsman who has so much patience, I thought he could have done it a little differently, like getting it to get to lockup, finishing the inside, then doing the intricate external works later, he had completely finished & decorated rooms that had no external doors or windows in place in some rooms!
inter

----------


## Tonzz

I met this owner several years ago through my bro who still lives in NZ, was an ego wanker then and hasn't changed. What you saw last nite was a twit on his very best behaviour on his medication.
Yes amazing workmanship but.....................not saying any more

----------


## intertd6

> I met this owner several years ago through my bro who still lives in NZ, was an ego wanker then and hasn't changed. What you saw last nite was a twit on his very best behaviour on his medication.
> Yes amazing workmanship but.....................not saying any more

   Who honestly needs to hear or care about that sort of stuff! 
inter

----------


## FrodoOne

On another tack:  In the program aired on Sunday 7 August (The pink "American Gothic" house), was anyone else as surprised as I was by the choice of Black (Charcoal ?) Switch Plates and Socket Outlets on pink walls? 
Also, while I *had* heard that New Zealanders did prefer to have vertical Socket Outlets, did the fact that these Black double Socket Outlets were vertical (not horizontal) "jar" as much with you as it did with me?

----------


## joynz

> On another tack:  In the program aired on Sunday 7 August (The pink "American Gothic" house), was anyone else as surprised as I was by the choice of Black (Charcoal ?) Switch Plates and Socket Outlets on pink walls? 
> Also, while I *had* heard that New Zealanders did prefer to have vertical Socket Outlets, did the fact that these Black double Socket Outlets were vertical (not horizontal) "jar" as much with you as it did with me?

  What don't you like about it?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If you feel the need to promote your project in Grand Designs then in my book you are already a bit 'special' in terms of your own opinion of yourself. 
As for the switch plates and sockets and one's capacity to focus on them in a TV program not primarily about them....that's an endearingly special kind of special!!! 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## intertd6

> If you feel the need to promote your project in Grand Designs then in my book you are already a bit 'special' in terms of your own opinion of yourself. 
> As for the switch plates and sockets and one's capacity to focus on them in a TV program not primarily about them....that's an endearingly special kind of special!!! 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

  if you're waiting around in obscurity for somebody else to seek you out promote your skills & talents, you will be waiting for an awfully long time,  if it would ever happen at all.
inter

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> if you're waiting around in obscurity for somebody else to seek you out promote your skills & talents, you will be waiting for an awfully long time,  if it would ever happen at all.
> inter

  So don't seek it out. Get on with it regardless. Nothing wrong with obscurity if you have confidence in yourself and your skills and the support of those who really matter... 
Besides, skill and talent is wasted on the Great Unwashed. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## OBBob

Liked the outside, the inside not so much. Like them or not there was some true skill and staying power to get that done.

----------


## intertd6

> So don't seek it out. Get on with it regardless. Nothing wrong with obscurity if you have confidence in yourself and your skills and the support of those who really matter... 
> Besides, skill and talent is wasted on the Great Unwashed. 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

  obscurity isn't for everyone, nor should it be, it would be a very dull & boring place if it was, there's no need to think every body should be an under achiever in that department.
inter

----------


## toooldforthis

thought last night was interesting.
not sure why he did it that way tho? He still could of had cantilever with piles?

----------


## Craigoss

For the amount of effort and money required to build off the side of the cliff, the end result was a shoebox.

----------


## toooldforthis

> For the amount of effort and money required to build off the side of the cliff, the end result was a shoebox.

  it did look pretty small eh?
not sure I heard right, but wasn't the original budget $450/$550k and ended up being $750k and $3300 per sqm? Which makes it 220 sqm? 
still, yet another architect designed home more than 35% over budget.
I have to meet an architect that can design to a budget - whether it be high or low budget.

----------


## intertd6

> it did look pretty small eh?
> not sure I heard right, but wasn't the original budget $450/$550k and ended up being $750k and $3300 per sqm? Which makes it 220 sqm? 
> still, yet another architect designed home more than 35% over budget.
> I have to meet an architect that can design to a budget - whether it be high or low budget.

  thats 50% over budget, I'm very sceptical on his final number as well because I doubt there has been engineering, architect or site management costs included, definitely not architect fees because he was one & it was his own job.
what a complete waste of the view with those tiny windows & no outdoor areas.
inter

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Regardless of the merits of the outcome, it qualified as a Grand Design. 
What makes me giggle is that Aussies have the BAL but imagine us having to sort out NZ engineering regs for earthquake...we'd be hopeless. 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## intertd6

> Regardless of the merits of the outcome, it qualified as a Grand Design. 
> What makes me giggle is that Aussies have the BAL but imagine us having to sort out NZ engineering regs for earthquake...we'd be hopeless. 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

   Don't worry we have more seismic active territories than NZ & we donated specifically designed earthquake resistant housing to the Japanese govt after the Kobe earthquake, on our mainland earthquakes aren't much of a problem, but the relevant building standards have been revised after some major seismic events & perceived future events. Mind you I personally wouldn't want to be trusting my life on a couple of 8m deep rock anchors, the face of the rock could easily be fractured off in a major event seeing the fault line was only 500m away.
inter

----------


## OBBob

> Regardless of the merits of the outcome, it qualified as a Grand Design.

  Yes ^.  
I guess one has to respect that he's an architect and wanted to satisfy his own desires, not to mention the benefit to his own Practice (I wonder if you can write off part of your own home as promotional business expense when you're in that game??)  :Smilie: .  
Anyway, I know how strong rock anchors can be but I couldn't help being a bit nervous watching that. They also need maintenance over time ... but hey, so do stumps.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Anyway, I know how strong rock anchors can be but I couldn't help being a bit nervous watching that. They also need maintenance over time ... but hey, so do stumps.

  They were the most sensible part of the whole build. Simple, low tech, easy to install with minimal and small equipment and proven in a billion and six commercial buildings, skyscrapers, bridges, roads.....  
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## toooldforthis

quite liked the aesthetics of last night's
but 2deg roof pitch, internal downpipes.... I've got a bridge I can sell you. 
as for the financing arrangements and amounts, and reno existing before selling ... my blood pressure allows no commenting.

----------


## intertd6

I couldn't get over how tiny it was for the money, it puts into perspective last weeks under quoted final cost.
inter

----------


## plum

Can't watch this show, the 'excent' annoys me.

----------


## phild01

How did she think the s/s rods would provide privacy!!

----------


## toooldforthis

> How did she think the s/s rods would provide privacy!!

  she did have a bit of a problem with the vision thing  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Twas another 'Grand Design'...and yet another driven by blind faith in the outcome. One I found curiously mediocre... 
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## intertd6

> Twas another 'Grand Design'...and yet another driven by blind faith in the outcome. One I found curiously mediocre... 
> Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

   'Twas a very expensive & contemporary huf haus of sorts, perched next to a cliff.
inter

----------


## intertd6

Tonight's instalment was an awe inspiring grand design, running true to the original UK theme.
inter

----------


## toooldforthis

> Tonight's instalment was an awe inspiring grand design, running true to the original UK theme.
> inter

  only saw bits of it
thought their roof safety gear was a bit over the top tho  :Wink:

----------


## David.Elliott

I'm becoming jaded with the show. After last night particularly, the straw bale house.  I, for one, would like to see more "hands on" stuff, showing how stuff works/gets done. All this crap about how they still did not have bales. No interest in that and the other manufactured drama/s for the show.. I wanted to see her making those great big windows...

----------


## joynz

Trying to get bales in mid winter.  Silly.

----------


## intertd6

I liked the remedy for the oversized bales. I felt their pain though with the project timeline always pushing out, ask me how I know! But I built for $290 m2.
inter

----------


## Uncle Bob

Anybody catch Season 2 Episode Point Chevalier yesterday?    
Ross plans to create a towering home for his family on the cliffs of Point Chevalier. But after living on site for nearly 10 years, his family is now wondering if he'll ever get their home finished.    
[spoiler=spoiler] A lesson in this one about wearing safety glasses I reckon.[/spoiler]

----------


## OBBob

Is it on IView... I need to check.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Anybody catch Season 2 Episode Point Chevalier yesterday?
> ...

  free to air ABC?
not here in Perth, at least.

----------


## OBBob

> free to air ABC?
> not here in Perth, at least.

  Yeah, IView is the online catch up app for ABC. I don't think it's up there though.

----------


## toooldforthis

> Yeah, IView is the online catch up app for ABC. I don't think it's up there though.

  neither
IView
nor
Free to Air 
which is why I was asking where they saw it?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> neither
> IView
> nor
> Free to Air 
> which is why I was asking where they saw it?

  It is here: 3NOW On Demand | TV3 | Watch Episodes
But you need to make the host think you are in NZ. There are tools for this.
It also appears to be downloadable via less reputable means.

----------


## joynz

> It is here: 3NOW On Demand | TV3 | Watch Episodes
> But you need to make the host think you are in NZ. There are tools for this.
> It also appears to be downloadable via less reputable means.

  How do you make the host think you are in NZ?

----------


## OBBob

> How do you make the host think you are in NZ?

  VPN probably

----------


## Uncle Bob

> How do you make the host think you are in NZ?

  It's bit of a grey area legality wise, so I'd just refer you to google the term Geoblocking.

----------


## Micky013

Abc right now (in SA) - original grand designs. Love it

----------


## Uncle Bob

New Plymouth: Hemp Home 
New Plymouth couple Greg and Gayle build one of the first hemp homes in NZ, and spend thousands shielding themselves against what they believe are the ill effects of electromagnetic radiation.   :Smilie:

----------

